# Advice on next knife - Togo Reigou vs Honyaki



## Sb1994 (Dec 22, 2021)

Just learning about the Togo Reigou steel and loving every facet of it so far. Would like to get one but have had heart set on Honyaki for last 5 years but never pulled trigger. 800$ budget but can I even buy a Honyaki for that much? and if so, is this a better option than a Togo Reigou - assuming I can even find one. Never used either Honyaki nor TR so I’m unsure of the sensation these knives offer vs that of Nenox, Kono FM, Toyama.

My use case: home cook for wife and twin daughters, mainly Italian, Asian, Mexican food. Use push cut mainly on Asahi rubber cutting board.

Thx in advance for any/all advice.

~
Kikuichi Kasumi Usuba | Konosuke FM Gyuto, Sumiiro Petty | Masamoto Kiritsuke | Nenox S1 Gyuto, Deba, Paring | Toyama Gyuto


----------



## jedy617 (Dec 22, 2021)

They are both going to be very high hardness low alloyed carbon steels. What's more important between the two is how they are ground/finished and honestly what story you like better. Togos are extremely hard to get and sell out within seconds. There are plenty of used honyakis that come up for sale here for reasonable prices. Can also comission one from a western maker, or look into some that I will post below for reasonably priced options


----------



## Sb1994 (Dec 22, 2021)

Thank you!!


----------



## jedy617 (Dec 22, 2021)

Sakai Takayuki Tamashi (Spirit, 魂) White 2 Honyaki Gyuto 240mm


The Tamashi (Spirit, 魂) White 2 Honyaki Gyuto 240mm by Master Kenji Togashi and Hirosugu Tosa, one of my favouriate craftsmen dual from Sakai. Master Togashi heat treats the blade to perfection while Master Tosa truly understands how the knife should be grinded: super thin behind the edge with...



knivesandstones.us













Kagekiyo Mizu Honyaki White#2 Gyuto 240mm (Mirror-Polish)


Kagekiyo is a premium line made in Sakai by Baba Hamono. Every craftsman that works on this line is a certified master craftsman and it shows in the beauty and finesse of these knives. The blade is forged from shirogami # 2 (white #2) steel and differentially hardened and water quenched. The...




carbonknifeco.com













Hitohira Kikuchiyo Kyuzo Honyaki | 240mm Gyuto Knife (Shirogami)


The pinnacle of performance and craftsmanship, this fine Honyaki knife is of abura type, oil quenched by master blacksmith Kikuchiyo San, Osaka Japan. Hitohira Kikuchiyo Kyuzo Abura Honyaki 240mm Gyuto Knife Kikuchiyo Blacksmith, Sakai Japan Kyuzo Sharpener, Sakai Japan Taihei Handle Maker...




protooling.com.au


----------



## jedy617 (Dec 22, 2021)

Number 1 is nice because of the price, and togashi+tosa is a fantastic combination of smith and sharpener. Second is great because Kagekiyo have a very high standard for fit and finish, and mirror polish is just awesome. Third, Kyuzo really knows how to grind, and white 3 is a little bit tougher than white 2 if you are worried about chipping such a hard blade.


----------



## McMan (Dec 22, 2021)

Here's on up on BST now:





WTS - 240mm honyaki gyuto


Spf and I still need to finish it Same as the older BST but I'm done now (if it doesn't sell see you guys in a month or so while working on it more) $650 with handle and saya $560 without handle and saya White steel, mizu honyaki (Feels more like mizu, having sharpened a couple different mizu...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## hanson279 (Dec 22, 2021)

Togo Reigou in the end is just another type of metal. Ask yourself if you care about the steel and notice the difference between them when you slice up the kitchen. Do you feel the difference between the steels when sharpening? If I were you, I would get the honyaki especially if you have been waiting to try it for 5 years. You might feel a bigger difference from san mai knives you are more used to and thus add some more spice. If I were to add my personal take on this, then togo reigou is largely hype and marketing. I'm sure it was ahead of its time but in the end, modern steels are probably the same if not better.


----------



## esoo (Dec 22, 2021)

Fredrik Spåre is doing some work with honyaki/differentially hardened 26c3 knives at amazing prices. There is discussion of his work here primarily focusing right now on the MCX collaboration with Modern Cooking. I'm still waiting on my knife, but the price was too hard to turn down.


----------



## Sb1994 (Dec 22, 2021)

Again, thank you guys!!!


----------



## jedy617 (Dec 22, 2021)

I do have a fredrik spare on order...very reasonable prices for honyaki (under 500 USD). His wait-list is about 3+ months now


----------



## Sb1994 (Dec 22, 2021)

For sure. Please send pics once you get. Trying to wifey into knives and honyaki may be the gateway


----------

